# My painful life as a sports fan



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

NFL team: Philadelphia Eagles 
Superbowl Rings: 0








NHL Team: Philadelphia Flyers
Stanley Cups in my life time: 0








MLB Team: Toronto Blue Jays
Playoff Appearances since ive started supporting: 0

I just wanna know what it feels like 2 win a championship :c


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Limmy said:


> NFL team: Philadelphia Eagles
> Superbowl Rings: 0
> 
> 
> ...


your first mistake was becoming a flyers fan


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL I love the faces.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Limmy I didn't realize you like some Philly teams! We're semi rivals cause I root for the Pittsburgh teams 

Although I'm a huge Raptors fan so that balances things out!! One of my life goals is to go to TO to see a raps game


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My sports life sucks too.

Seattle Mariners- 0 Championships total and haven't made the playoffs and have been losers since 2001

Seattle Seahawks-0 Championships total and lose everytime in the playoffs.

Seattle Supersonics- 1 Championship in 1979, and moved to OKC back in 2008. I hate the Thunder

Vancouver Canucks- 0 Championships and I have to watch Vancouver get destroyed by riots every time they make it into the Stanley Cup

Seattle Sounders- 0 MLS Championships, but 3 US Open Cup Championships, they were formed in 2009 so they are fairly new, but they are bad this year.

I feel you man, Seattle teams tend to be bad


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> My sports life sucks too.
> 
> Seattle Mariners- 0 Championships total and haven't made the playoffs and have been losers since 2001
> 
> ...


well hey! atleast things are looking up 4 u  looks like Seattle is gonna have another basketball team soon! And the Seahawks are looking like they will be a good team 4 next couple years!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Limmy I didn't realize you like some Philly teams! We're semi rivals cause I root for the Pittsburgh teams
> 
> Although I'm a huge Raptors fan so that balances things out!! One of my life goals is to go to TO to see a raps game


Haha!
I hate the penguins!








here is a gif of Giroux destroying Crosby 4 u :3

but I dont mind the Steelers  or the Pirates! Im a raptors fan 2! but I got bored of making those face things xD!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

In my life time I've seen my 4 major sports teams win a combined 7 titles, it's pretty sweet. It will just be even more enjoyable when your team wins the longer it takes I guess.

Flyers have many years of Bryzgalov left so you're screwed there, and the Eagles are terrible. Maybe the Jays put it together?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I've seen my team promoted once and survive 2 relegation battles, lose a semi final of a really **** cup and had sharped coins chucked at us to make the experience even better. All been a bit hit and miss


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You guys think you know pain. Come to Cleveland.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

missamanda said:


> You guys think you know pain. Come to Cleveland.


Hey! on the bright side you'll always have The Ohio State


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> In my life time I've seen my 4 major sports teams win a combined 7 titles, it's pretty sweet. It will just be even more enjoyable when your team wins the longer it takes I guess.
> 
> Flyers have many years of Bryzgalov left so you're screwed there, and the Eagles are terrible. Maybe the Jays put it together?


Teams that don't win championships, or have very few championships are worshiped in the cities. I would say its even more special. Seattle's last championship was in 1979 with the Sonics. We still take pride in that, and really like the 79 Sonics, and the 1996 Sonics are just as popular( if not more) than the 1979 Sonics. The Mariners in the 1990s are the same way even though they have never won anything and are losers.

That would kind of be like Boston still obsessing over the Celtics winning the 1974 championship in 2013.

I'm not saying its not enjoyable or anything, it just seems like some teams/cities win titles every year and it becomes expected. You are lucky that you have seen 7 titles. I have seen 0.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Toronto Raptors - 5 straight missed playoffs
Toronto Blue Jays - no playoffs in a decade
Liverpool - Haven't won the league in about 20 years.


feelsbadman


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Being a fan of the Canucks is the ultimate practice of sports masochism.. it's like an abusive relationship. They keep hurting me but I love them too much to leave. Ugh.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Teams that don't win championships, or have very few championships are worshiped in the cities. I would say its even more special. Seattle's last championship was in 1979 with the Sonics. We still take pride in that, and really like the 79 Sonics, and the 1996 Sonics are just as popular( if not more) than the 1979 Sonics. The Mariners in the 1990s are the same way even though they have never won anything and are losers.
> 
> That would kind of be like Boston still obsessing over the Celtics winning the 1974 championship in 2013.
> 
> I'm not saying its not enjoyable or anything, it just seems like some teams/cities win titles every year and it becomes expected. You are lucky that you have seen 7 titles. I have seen 0.


Good point, there's a noticeable difference in how fans treat the Red Sox now compared to when they were 86 years winless.


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

missamanda said:


> You guys think you know pain. Come to Cleveland.


Haha. How does the saying go regarding this? GOD Hates Cleveland!

Maybe LeBron opts out in 2014 and decides to take his talents home.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Andrew4 said:


> Haha. How does the saying go regarding this? GOD Hates Cleveland!
> 
> Maybe LeBron opts out in 2014 and decides to take his talents home.


I will blow this entire state up if they let Lebron come back.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, there's still soccer spot left. Pick a good choice this time though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am Millenniumman75 and I am a Cincinnati Bengals fan. In 47 years, the Bengals have made the Super Bowl a total of two times, 1982 (XVI) and 1989 (XXIII). Both times, they played the San Francisco 49ers and lost. They then went twenty years without making the playoffs (1991 to 2011).

The only other team who I think would be the most die hard, and as a Cincinnati Reds fan, even I would like to see them WIN......the Chicago Cubs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Haha!
> I hate the penguins!


The really sad thing is that Mr. Crosby hits the Golden Arches with "I;m lovin' it" immediately to his left.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> The really sad thing is that Mr. Crosby hits the Golden Arches with "I;m lovin' it" immediately to his left.


lmao! thats beautiful!


----------

